# UTAH at TCU



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think I can! I think I can! I think I can!

Anybody think UTAH can pull it off like they did against those big ol Alabama boys?
I think TCU will be too fast, too motivated, and too physical this year. They have Utes at home this year so they have that going for them. They remember last year where a couple of fourth quarter field goals blew the game for them; a game where statistically they won.

I think this one will be over by the start of the fourth quarter and Utah will be left with the same old mentality: if we beat BYU we had a winning season, right? 

TOOT! TOOT! TOOT! Freight train is running alll ove the place! Get the freak out of the Way!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

To bad im going to miss the game. I will be elk hunting. it going to be a good game.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Im really really hoping they can, and YES I think they can I think they can. Utahs only loss this year is to a VERY good Oregon team, They seem to play up to the big games........ So YES I think they have a chance. I think its gonna be a good game regardless of who wins it.

It all depends on whether the TCU defense can pick apart the ute offense early. If so then its gonna be a quick one, But if not then its gonna be a shoot out!!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Of course they have a chance and if I had money I would bet on them this week. I would be very surprised if they lost by more than 17 like the spread is right now. I think it helps having a freshman quarterback going into this game, I don't think he realizes how big this game is and I don't think he is afraid of this challenge. I wouldn't be surprised if they came out with a W, but TCU is very good, they definitely have the advantage.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

HighNDry said:


> Utah will be left with the same old mentality: if we beat BYU we had a winning season, right?


That describes at least 4 of the last six cougars seasons, but perhaps some day the Y will be good enough for the Utes to play spoiler for a BYU BCS busting season...just maybe.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

A lot of people may miss the game, if they can't hide it on the Mtn or Vs they will stick it on the only channel that people really can't find CBS college Sports. 
It is hard to to count out the Utes at any point as they surprised the U vs TCU and Bama last year too. However, TCU just looks so good that I just can't imagine them not winning by 12+. As a fan of the conference I hope TCU does win to crash the BCS party.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I think the Utes have been saving up alot for this game for the last few weeks. Im sure TCU doesnt even know who they will face as a qb yet. I bet the utes are going to split alot of the plays between Cain & Wynn. I just think its going to be a good game win or lose. I agree that TCU does look REALLY good right now. As much as I would like to see another MWC team bust the BCS, I cant bring myself to rout against my Utes


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope the Utes go down big.... not as bad as the Y (that was priceless) but lose bad anyway. Go Frogs!!! Only wish I was going to be there to see it. 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I hope the Utes go down big.... not as bad as the Y (that was priceless) but lose bad anyway. Go Frogs!!! Only wish I was going to be there to see it. 8)


 :roll: So, since Washington sucks worse than any other Pac 10 team ever has, you get much joy out of other people's pain as therapy? I don't get people going out of their way to do such, I thought that was out of style with the 5th grade when most people hit puberty, hopefully that stage comes soon for you Riley! :roll: :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> So, since Washington sucks worse than any other Pac 10 team ever has, you get much joy out of other people's pain as therapy? I don't get people going out of their way to do such, I thought that was out of style with the 5th grade when most people hit puberty, hopefully that stage comes soon for you Riley!


Oops it sounds like Riley hit a one of Daniel's nerves. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I always knew Jordan Wynn was a good QB from my early posts this year. The UTES might have even won the Oregon game if Wynn was QB, but we won't focus on the unknowns. I do know that the UTES have a lot more talent than BYU so the UTES will give TCU a better fight. The UTES will need to create turnovers and not fumble the ball. They need to pressure Dalton and stop the TCU run game.

The most important thing is...the Utes need to be firing on all cylinders, and they have the offensive and defensive talent to make a statement.

BTW why doesn't BYU have more speed on their team? Are they recruiting from the krispy kreme donut shop?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> I think the Utes have been saving up alot for this game for the last few weeks. Im sure TCU doesnt even know who they will face as a qb yet. *I bet the utes are going to split alot of the plays between Cain & Wynn.* I just think its going to be a good game win or lose. I agree that TCU does look REALLY good right now. As much as I would like to see another MWC team bust the BCS, I cant bring myself to rout against my Utes


Cain will not see any playing time unless it is a blowout. They are going to stick with Wynn which I think is a good idea.

Riley, TCU is good and the real deal, but the Utes defense is good enough to not get blown out IMO, I could be wrong, time will tell. If the Utes play like they did last year against TCU it could be ugly; of course, minus the last couple of minutes.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Oops it sounds like Riley hit a one of Daniel's nerves. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Who cares if I did.... he can dish out the bashing on other folks teams but can't handle it when I and others trash on the Y... who totally deserve it, so thats his problem, not mine. Its no secret I don't respect MWC football.... been the case from day one but yeah, I take a TON of personal satisfaction out of BYU getting worked by teams, especially when its done in their stadium where they're supposedly invincible. :lol: I think its fantastic that FSU (supposedly from another weak undeserving BCS conference) and TCU had a part in the demise of "God's team". Does that make me childish? Yeah, probably. His comment about Washington being the worst Pac 10 team ever shows what we're dealing with here.... so I basically disregarded his comment, considering the source and the complete inaccuracy. 8) Now if somebody who could actually be realistic about sports had made the comment, I might have been interested in why they thought so, but at this point, its about on the level of a toddler's tantrum and thats it.



coyoteslayer said:


> I do know that the UTES have a lot more talent than BYU so the UTES will give TCU a better fight. The UTES will need to create turnovers and not fumble the ball. They need to pressure Dalton and stop the TCU run game.The most important thing is...the Utes need to be firing on all cylinders, and they have the offensive and defensive talent to make a statement.
> 
> BTW why doesn't BYU have more speed on their team? Are they recruiting from the krispy kreme donut shop?


I don't know about the talent thing and honestly, I don't think it'll matter. Utah is a young team, trying to rebuild after losing a bunch of players from last year.... they're not ready to take on the TCU team who is on the rise and will probably peak while kicking the hell out of somebody in a big bowl game this year. Utah could be at the top of their game and still lose by the spread... easily. Their D, I don't think anyway, has near the speed to keep up with TCU's run game and their coverage.... spotty, when or if it even shows up. The QB is going to be a huge key for the Utes. If they struggle through the air, then Wide will have nowhere to run but right into the teeth of TCU's awesome defense and on long yardage situations, the D line from hell is going to eat up the freshman QB. I hope it plays out just like I expect and that Wynn is running for his life the whole game. If he gets time in the pocket though, the kid looks pretty good.... I think the U should bench Cain for the rest of the season... he's terrible. Too bad they can't trade him to the Y, at least that would be an upgrade for somebody. :lol: When the Holy War game gets here... I'm going to get loaded at the tailgate lot just in honor of the "sports mod" and my horrible UW team.  For the record, other than Oregon (and that game I was kinda 50/50) this will be the only game I actually hope the Utes lose... I'd love to see TCU get their shot.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Oops it sounds like Riley hit a one of Daniel's nerves. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


The spread is 18 cmon Riley I will be you a fishing trip that TCU does not cover.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

TCU is really good this year. And I don't think Utah is as good as their ranking. TCU will cover. The Frog D will force at least 5 turnovers - giving Dalton and Kerley a short field to work from. ute defense is better than most MWC teams, but not good enough to keep TCU down. Just like the TCU-BYU game was circled for a year by TCU last year, the game against utah has been circled for a year by the Frogs.

The previous 4 teams to bust the BCS have been nice stories. But really, no one really believed in any of those years, that those teams belonged in the national championship discussion. TCU I believe belongs there this time. I don't think they'd be favored in games against Florida, Bama, or Texas right now - but the line on those games would be under five points. That said, it will take Texas losing in the Big 12 title game and TCU winning out if the Frogs are to get a shot at the championship against the SEC champ. And I'm not sure I see Texas losing. So it goes.

TCU wins this game and it won't be close. TCU to cover 45-10.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If TCU gets a shot at the Nat Champ game, they have BSU, Hawaii (not as much as the other 2, but a BCS buster nonetheless), and Utah (2 times) to thank for it. Its going to happen sooner or later, where a non-BCS school gets a chance in that game, and when it does, that team owes a big THANK YOU to the teams who paved the way. 

Am I a bit irked that TCU might do it this year? Sure. I believe Utah had good enough teams to put up a hell of a fight against USC and Florida in the two years they went BCS bowling. They were the original BCS busters, and while my opinion may be that of a Utah "homer," I believe Utah should be the ones to play in a National Championship game. 

As for the game tomorrow, I think everyone (including myself) will be quite shocked at how well Utah plays. I don't see a blowout, or even the spread being covered by TCU. I see a close game all the way. Its gonna be a tough one, and it won't surprise me if Utah does lose, but I just don't think its going to be a blowout like some of you are suggesting. Utah has a real shot at winning. They know how to get up for big games, and tomorrow will be the biggest game of their 09 season.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> If TCU gets a shot at the Nat Champ game, they have BSU, Hawaii (not as much as the other 2, but a BCS buster nonetheless), and Utah (2 times) to thank for it. Its going to happen sooner or later, where a non-BCS school gets a chance in that game, and when it does, that team owes a big THANK YOU to the teams who paved the way.


You are absolutely correct on that part. I thought the utes had a good case to make in '04, but with four undefeated teams in BCS games that year, it wasn't going to happen. Last years ute team didn't impress during the year like the Alex Smith team did. Lots of close games last year that shouldn't have been close. No one is getting close to TCU this year. They are really, REALLY good.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> You are absolutely correct on that part. I thought the utes had a good case to make in '04, but with four undefeated teams in BCS games that year, it wasn't going to happen. Last years ute team didn't impress during the year like the Alex Smith team did. Lots of close games last year that shouldn't have been close. No one is getting close to TCU this year. They are really, REALLY good.


I agree with you Gary... 04 was the year that the Utes were really killin folks, kinda like TCU this year. BSU... when don't they kill opponents... but look who they have to play.... if they don't beat a bunch of folks by a lot, then thats actually the unexpected part. Last year the Utes were scrappy... but weren't anywhere near championship caliber. I saw the games, know what I saw and yeah they got up for Bama, but they weren't that good all year. TCU is flat whoopin folks this year.... and it would be fantastic if they got to play a big somebody in a bowl and put the smack down on em in front of a national audience.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

If you've got money and you do that sort of thing I would put money on Utah with the points. TCU looks good, but they really aren't world beaters and up to this point the Utes have really had their number.

TCU offensive output is an aberration caused by some VERY weak opponents. Outside of BYU they haven't played a team that is currently ranked, in fact BYU is one of the few teams they have beat with a winning record. TCU's opponent's record is a dismal 38-37, their early season hype came from victories over a now 6-3 and unranked Clemson and a ACC last place Virginia team who is currently 3-6. Both victories over teams that people expect great things from, coupled with a pre season ranking of 16 and a last year finish of 7 put TCU in a place that one could argue it really doesn't belong. 

One other thing in Utah's favor is TCU's difficulty in scoring against good defenses, Air Force is statistically the best defense they have faced this year and they just barely won a 20-17 defensive battle. TCU's running game hasn't been impressive and that isn't likely to change as stopping the run is something that Utah does very well. Utah's backfield is BY FAR the best defense that Dalton is going to see this year, and this area is where I think the game will be won or lost. 

With a 5-1 record vs. TCU the Utes have history on their side, but many of those victories came with seasoned QB's at the helm, I still think TCU wins, but look for Utah to make it a 3-7 point game.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> TCU is really good this year. And I don't think Utah is as good as their ranking. TCU will cover. The Frog D will force at least 5 turnovers - giving Dalton and Kerley a short field to work from. ute defense is better than most MWC teams, but not good enough to keep TCU down. Just like the TCU-BYU game was circled for a year by TCU last year, the game against utah has been circled for a year by the Frogs.


Gary, with all due respect you have been wrong a lot in your predictions. I have seen you eat crow a lot. The UTES have TCU circled this year. I don't believe the UTES will get stomped. The UTES played better against Air Force, and that night the UTE offense was down right lousy otherwise the UTES would have won by a larger margin. TCU barely escaped Air Force.

Jordan Wynn is a better QB than Cain. We will find out tomorrow night who is the better team 



> TCU offensive output is an aberration caused by some VERY weak opponents. Outside of BYU they haven't played a team that is currently ranked, in fact BYU is one of the few teams they have beat with a winning record. TCU's opponent's record is a dismal 38-37, their early season hype came from victories over a now 6-3 and unranked Clemson and a ACC last place Virginia team who is currently 3-6. Both victories over teams that people expect great things from, coupled with a pre season ranking of 16 and a last year finish of 7 put TCU in a place that one could argue it really doesn't belong.


Very good point, TCU, hasn't played a lot of tough opponents this year so of course they are going to look great. Boise St is the exact same. Their biggest struggle was Oregon. The UTES toughest game was Oregon, but they have a new QB and they lost Matt Asiata who would be steam rolling into the endzone every time right now. He's a lot bigger than Wide, but Wide also has a lot of heart.

Even BYU looked great against Wyoming, but they don't show up to play in tougher games.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think you'll see a beat down! TCU at home with memories of last years game in Utah. They pretty much circled this game like they did BYU last year. Only thing Utah has going is they have a coach who actually knows how to motivate and get the players pumped. That will be the only thing that may keep Utah in the game. I'm looking for a real BEAT DOWN in this one. Hope I'm wrong, but TCU is just waiting for the Utes to enter that stadium of theirs.

TOOT! TOOT! TOOT!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I think you'll see a beat down! TCU at home with memories of last years game in Utah. They pretty much circled this game like they did BYU last year. Only thing Utah has going is they have a coach who actually knows how to motivate and get the players pumped. That will be the only thing that may keep Utah in the game. I'm looking for a real BEAT DOWN in this one. Hope I'm wrong, but TCU is just waiting for the Utes to enter that stadium of theirs.
> 
> TOOT! TOOT! TOOT!


Man you love trains, if you want I will buy you one for Christmas! :mrgreen: :lol: 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I think you'll see a beat down! TCU at home with memories of last years game in Utah. They pretty much circled this game like they did BYU last year. Only thing Utah has going is they have a coach who actually knows how to motivate and get the players pumped. That will be the only thing that may keep Utah in the game. I'm looking for a real BEAT DOWN in this one. Hope I'm wrong, but TCU is just waiting for the Utes to enter that stadium of theirs.
> 
> TOOT! TOOT! TOOT!


Well it won't be a beat down like your BYU team. BYU will lose 3 or 4 home games this year.

Florida ST
TCU

Air Force (maybe)
the UTES  

The UTES have TCU circled on their calendar this year buddy because they aren't happy how they played last year so they want to redeem themselves and shut up people like you that have called it a fluke win.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

fatbass said:


> Wynn is the wildcard. If he doesn't turn the ball over, Utah has a chance to beat the spread. Let's hope TCU doesn't have 5 picks in the first half. 8)


Five picks or even five turnovers in a single game, what kind of crappy team does that?


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone arguing that Utah did better than TCU against Air Force is full of it. They had to go into over time to beat airforce ( at Rice Eccles I might add) and Air Force outproduced utah yardage wise, so your comparisons there are null. BYU will outperform both of them against Air Force because historically they always match up well against them and I see no difference this year. 

TCU is going to hurt the utes tomorrow and I will be laughing my butt off about it. Sorry, when Utah can only beat WYoming 22-10 at home, their probably not the "tough" team that utah homers think.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Anyone arguing that Utah did better than TCU against Air Force is full of it. They had to go into over time to beat airforce ( at Rice Eccles I might add) and Air Force outproduced utah yardage wise, so your comparisons there are null. *BYU will outperform both of them against Air Force because historically they always match up well against them *and I see no difference this year.


Oh there is that historically crap again :lol: :lol: When are you going to learn that it's not about history, but the players on the field. If we use that logic then historically The UTES have always struggled against Air Force so it's not surprising that the game went into overtime, and the Utes came away with the win. Also historically the UTES struggle against New Mexico (13-10 last year), but they won something like 45-14 this year. Therefore, it didn't look like a "historical" year.

If Jordan Wynn was playing that game the UTES would have won Air Force by two touchdown and NOT go into overtime. The UTE offense sucked that night pure and simple. The UTE defense can only do some much.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

jahan said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > I think you'll see a beat down! TCU at home with memories of last years game in Utah. They pretty much circled this game like they did BYU last year. Only thing Utah has going is they have a coach who actually knows how to motivate and get the players pumped. That will be the only thing that may keep Utah in the game. I'm looking for a real BEAT DOWN in this one. Hope I'm wrong, but TCU is just waiting for the Utes to enter that stadium of theirs.
> ...


I just like the sound of that freight train that TCU blows everytime they score a touchdown. I think Utah and BYU should have something like that. The cougar growl is okay but not as intimadating as a train. Utah has nothing. They have to be careful so they don't offend the tribe.

I see TCU rolling all the way on this one. It's going to be Utes their ugliest loss in a long time. Well, except fo the two times they lost to BYU in last second heroics by BYU. Even those were not beat downs, they still got to hurt. I mean so close and then have your heart handed to you at the end of the game...I think I'd rather just flat out be beat than to lose that way.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Janitor said:


> Anyone arguing that Utah did better than TCU against Air Force is full of it. They had to go into over time to beat airforce ( at Rice Eccles I might add) and Air Force outproduced utah yardage wise, so your comparisons there are null.


One major factor in TCU vs AFA was that was the coldest game TCU had EVER played in with temps in the teens. That is good way to mitigate a faster team. I think the janitor is on to something there where that game is not a very comparable matchup.


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Anyone arguing that Utah did better than TCU against Air Force is full of it. They had to go into over time to beat airforce ( at Rice Eccles I might add) and Air Force outproduced utah yardage wise, so your comparisons there are null. *BYU will outperform both of them against Air Force because historically they always match up well against them *and I see no difference this year.
> 
> 
> Oh there is that historically crap again :lol: :lol: When are you going to learn that it's not about history, but the players on the field. If we use that logic then historically The UTES have always struggled against Air Force so it's not surprising that the game went into overtime, and the Utes came away with the win. Also historically the UTES struggle against New Mexico (13-10 last year), but they won something like 45-14 this year. Therefore, it didn't look like a "historical" year.
> ...


When are you going to learn to take a statement in its full context instead of highlighting the part that helps you cherry pick an argument. Notice I said I see no difference this year either. Air Force is still a heavily rush oriented team. They have decent speed but not near enough size to make their speed as effective against BYU. They don't utilize the pass well enough to take advantage of BYU's biggest weakness: their secondary. This is the same situation as previous years, so I don't see why this year will not match up the same as it has historically.It is teams that combine speed and size that give BYU problems. I am not simply looking at past wins and using some type of regression curve to imply that it means BYU will win this year based on strictly numerical reasoning in the win loss category. I know it hurts your bible-thumping, simplistic mind to use logical reasoning though, so I will give you the benefit of the doubt this time.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

The Y really dominated today. HAHA, If Utah loses by less than BYU did, then it's a win in comparison. I hope they keep it close, and should. May not pull it out like miracle BYU style, but Utah does not depend on prayers to win, just skill.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Something else.... the fact that Air Force is ALWAYS a run oriented team doens't mean that BYU is any good against them or anyone else. Historically, BYU hasn't been this terrible.... so toss that out the window. BYU is obviously not the team to bringing up history on... because they've done NOTHING to to indicate they're a program that has enjoyed much more success than they've had here in this decade. This Cougar team is a disgrace... yet somehow they always wind up highly ranked early and manage to disappoint the folks who try and give them credit every year. 

This year, Utah looks like crap too, but they've got a bunch of new faces.... so of course they're bound to have some growing pains. Utah's D isn't bad, but they're not fast and that'll cost them against TCU. TCU needs to come ready to play otherwise Utah will make a game of it, but TCU smokes em I hope... 8) I'll be watching it at my Ute friends house so I'll have to make sure I don't cheer too loud.


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Something else.... the fact that Air Force is ALWAYS a run oriented team doens't mean that BYU is any good against them or anyone else.


 Air Force's run orientation alone isn't indicative of anything, correct. But when you add up other factors, like the fact that BYU has a history of using their size to overwhelm Air Force and are still capable of doing just that this year against them, and that Air Force isn't much of a passing team, so they may have trouble taking full advantage of BYU's horrible secondary, then yes, it is a factor that means something.


Riverrat77 said:


> Historically, BYU hasn't been this terrible.... so toss that out the window.


 True, and after watching BYU's shameful performance against New Mexico, I'm a little worried that their secondary is so sh*tty that it will create a new element in this match up based on how severly crappy they are, to a degree greater than previous years that will make it difficult for BYU to utilize their strength's against Air Force.


Riverrat77 said:


> BYU is obviously not the team to bringing up history on... because they've done NOTHING to to indicate they're a program that has enjoyed much more success than they've had here in this decade. This Cougar team is a disgrace... yet somehow they always wind up highly ranked early and manage to disappoint the folks who try and give them credit every year.


 The only history being discussed here is BYU vs. Air Force, and how their styles have match up in a way that usually gives BYU a great advantage.


Riverrat77 said:


> This year, Utah looks like crap too,


Not as crappy as BYU's secondary though. I wish it were not true, but I fear next week may be the last win of the season for the Y. Bronco needs to start teaching his players that they are nothing when they first put on their BYU jerseys and that they will stay nothing unless they are hungry and ready to play hard each and every week. I think players like Max Hall come in with somewhat of a primadonna complex that needs to be nipped in the bud from the start of their college careers. Alot of the Y players seem to be playing not to lose instead of coming out in anticipation of putting up a dog fight for each and every win.


Riverrat77 said:


> I'll be watching it at my Ute friends house so I'll have to make sure I don't cheer too loud.


 Make sure you go ballistic when TCU beats them. Rub it in his face in excessive amounts simply because he is a ute fan. If it were me, I would use ludicrous amounts of obscenities, and take the concept of offensive, ungracious behavior to whole new level. It would probably be appropriate to insert liberal amounts of sexual innuendos about ute fans mothers throughout the game too. Simply because they are ute fans and have a preference for wallowing in vile filth.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Janitor..... the last part made me laugh and the rest of it actually makes sense. I think the Holy War could go either way because neither team is very complete, both have some real issues and when you throw those two messes together, anything could happen.  I will certainly be a gracious guest, however, I am DVRing the game so I can come home and yell obscenities at my own screen instead of embarrassing my hosts. :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

What channel is this game on? Why can't I find it?


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

CBS-C 152 on dish network..............


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

GAME OVER! Utes are getting dominated. COUGH COUGH that is my throat being full of crow vegas once again is right.... Wow TCU is the real deal would love to see them play for the national championship but the BCS will never let that happen.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

28-7 TCU early in the second qtr. Utah looks a lot like BYU did today except against a MUCH better team. TCU showed up to play. Utah has to pick it up some if they hope to have any kind of a chance to win this one.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

crap. I have comcast


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

NHS said:


> crap. I have comcast


http://www.justin.tv/rkostreamz

This link should take you to the game if you have internet access.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

This is the best game I've seen all year.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> This is the best game I've seen all year.


haha it's a lot better than watching your BYU team come away with a fluke win against NM. How many games has NM won this year??? :lol: :lol: If people claim that TCU should have won last year if it wasnt for their missed field goals then we should use the same reasoning that NM should have won today if they didn't miss their field goals. The score would have been 29 to 24 NM.

TCU is a better team this year. The UTES are rebuilding. Jordan Wynn has only played two games. Jordan Wynn was a lot better than Max Hall against TCU, and he's only a freshman. I think the Ute/BYU game is going to be very ugly for BYU again this year.

*TCU would have no problem smashing Florida, Alabama or Texas in the mouth this year.*


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

OUCH! TCU is a much better team and they proved it. Unfortunately Texas is going to have to lose in order for them to remotely have a chance at a national title game, of course assuming either Alabama or Florida finishes undefeated which is very likely. It looks like the BYU vs. Utah game is going to be a powder puff game.  It will be a pride game for both schools.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

WOW! Well, I feel a *little* better now about BYU's beatdown by TCU. I guess they just really are *that good.* TCU looks like they could hang with any team in the country. Its just too bad there are three unbeaten teams ahead of them in the polls right now because they deserve a shot at the NC. Instead they will probably end up playing the loser of the SEC championship in the Sugar Bowl, like the Utes did last year. I hope that is Florida this year. That would be a great matchup.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

fatbass said:


> TCU is the best team from a middling conference. Where's that yawning smiley? 8)
> 
> If only TCU and Texas had to play each other. The winner should play the winner of the SEC CG for the Nat'l Championship. Any objections? :mrgreen:


NO


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > TCU is the best team from a middling conference. Where's that yawning smiley? 8)
> ...


+1. Jerry Hughes would give Colt McCoy fits all day. 8)


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I should be on ESPN Gameday. I called this one all the way. TOOT! TOOT! TOOT!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I should be on ESPN Gameday. I called this one all the way. TOOT! TOOT! TOOT!


I will give you credit, you did call it. **** it I hate when you are right. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I should be on ESPN Gameday. I called this one all the way. TOOT! TOOT! TOOT!


Atta way....


----------

